# I'm pretty sure my plants are dying



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

What does it look like when an Amazon Sword is dying? There is a bunch of brown all over the leaves and wholes in them, are they dying?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

yea, do u have lights on? put some plant fertilizer in their, that should help


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

they start turning clear and brown. it may be algae on it.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Amazons arnt as hardy as everyone says they are. They will need moderate lighting 2-3 watts per gallon. Good substrait depth for root development (3") and good fertilizer. Meet these demands and they should grow well. Ive seen many wither away just because of low lighting. Good luck


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Yall keep saying to put fertilizer in the tank for the plants. How will this affect the fish?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

it isnt real fertalizer you find in the preen bottle crap, it is liquid stuff that you buy at your lfs. it dosent affect the fish at all.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> Yall keep saying to put fertilizer in the tank for the plants. How will this affect the fish?


 Dont add fertilizer unless you have test kits. Most importantly PO4 and N03 test kits. If you just add fertilizer without checking these parameters closely you will probably do more harm than good because of an inbalance.


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

make sure u dont put too much fertilizer in, just the recommended dosage. Plants are very sensitive especially with fertilizer and can get nutrient burn very easily and then u got problems


----------



## fwsec (Jul 31, 2003)

mine died from planaria those little white worms eat the plants especially the swords i treated with clout and will treat with algea fix .Warning use half of the recommended dose of clout if you spot those little white worms.


----------

